# CSS Rechtsbüdniges Label mit Zwei Zeilen



## toto45 (11. Mrz 2016)

Hallo,

bin Beginner und Style mit CSS ein Label. Für eine Bedienoberfläche sollen mehrere Labels vorkommen. Jedes Label kann zweizeilig sein und soll rechtsbündig ausgerichtet sein.

Wie schaffe ich das z.B. das bei dem text "Zweizeiliges Wort" es korrekt rechtsbündig dargestellt wird sodass auch das Leerzeichen hinter "Zweizeilig" verschwindet und das "s" und "t" in einer Flucht stehen.

Ich möchte verhindern das ich explizit den Zeilenumrbuch wie "Zweizeiliges\nWort" angeben muss.

Prinzipiell passt das mit nachfolgendem Styling allerdings wird das Leerzeichen hinter "Zweizeilig" noch dargestellt.


_.Label_Testing_Style_ {
-fx-text-alignment: _right_;
-fx-wrap-text: _true_;

}


----------



## dzim (11. Mrz 2016)

https://docs.oracle.com/javase/8/javafx/api/javafx/scene/doc-files/cssref.html#label

Ich bin mir jetzt nicht ganz sicher, aber wenn ich es richtig sehe, musst du noch "-fx-text-overrun" verwenden. Probier es mal aus...


----------



## toto45 (11. Mrz 2016)

Hi,

danke für die Antwort. "-fx-text-overrun" habe ich getestet. Bringt aber auch nicht das gewünschte Ergebniss.


----------



## dzim (11. Mrz 2016)

Hast du es mit allen varianten getestet? Wie ist dein Label definiert (wenn es keine Max-Width hat, kann es womöglich nicht funktionieren)...


----------



## toto45 (11. Mrz 2016)

Hi,

ich habe alle Varianten getestet und zusätzlich
-fx-max-width: _100px_;
eingefügt, trotzdem bleibt immer am Ende der ersten Zeile das Leerzeichen bestehen.


----------



## dzim (11. Mrz 2016)

Ich meinte den Code im FXML oder im... Code...
Kannst du da mal etwas zeigen?


----------



## toto45 (12. Mrz 2016)

Hi,

ich habe das im Scene Builder nochmal direkt getestet. Ich denke die Funktion "fx-text-overrun" wird nicht die Lösung sein, da diese ja nicht "anspricht".
Siehe auch den angefügten Screen. Diese würde ja erst ansprechen wenn der Text auch bei zwei Zeilen zu lang für das Label ist.
Was mich hier stört ist das Leerzeichen am Ende der ersten Reihe. Das soll bei einem Zeilenumbruch automatisch "entfernt" werden.


----------



## dzim (14. Mrz 2016)

Das Problem ist einfach: Die Überschrift ohne \n zweizeilig zu machen, bedeutet immer, dass es von dem Text abhängig ist.

Vielleicht noch etwas zu Erklärung:
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/15977295/control-for-displaying-multiline-text

Das Problem ist einfach: Zeilenumbrüche, werden i.d.R. über Newline gesteuert, Spaces zum umbrechen wird nur verwendet, wenn nicht genug horizontaler Platz da ist (als line-wrap).
Ich würde von dem Gedanken allmählich absehen und schlicht ein \n rein machen.

#edit: Warum? IMHO verschwendest du zu viel Zeit auf so ein... weniger wichtiges Thema.


----------

